# Need EP help !!



## cweavercpc (Jul 24, 2009)

I currently code interventional cardiology which up until now has included everything but EP coding.  We are now getting and EP doctor and am i requesting help. My main concern is coding the hospital procedures.  Does anyone know of a great seminar or reference books I might need to purchase??? I have searched for seminar and have only found one so far through ZHealth in September. Is there any other companys or speakers that you follow? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank You!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 24, 2009)

*EP*

Yes, there was just one yesterday I listened too from Boston Scientific. They are free, Yesterday was put on by Jim Collins President of Cardiologycoder.com. They have a free newsletter at the site, and if you like it, you can buy a subscription. I didn't buy it, as I don't do much interventional cardiology anymore since our cardiologist left, but I try to listen to teleconferences/webinars when I can. You can register online for these webinars at www.bostonscientific.com/reimbursement/webcasts and try cardiologycoder.com.  You can also get CEU's for listening. Good luck!


----------



## deeva456 (Jul 24, 2009)

Boston Scientific is an excellant resource, their webinars are great! I've used cardiologycoder.com and I subscribe to the Cardiology Coding Alert newsletter and website. Their website is a great resource as you can access their archives for past and current articles.  One of the best resources I use, (I refer to it as my "bible") for coding cardiology procedures is available from Ingenix. It is the coding companion for Cardiology/Cardiothoracic surgery & vascular surgery. It describes the procedures in detail, lists LCD and CCI edits.  When I started coding EP this book helped alot. 

Good luck with EP!

Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------

